# Moshi :P



## AnimEdge (Sep 13, 2004)

I guess ill post mine 
Im AnimEdge
Im a fan of Anime
I am on my way to be a Ninja  aka studing American Ninjutsu
Ill be a green early Oct, and High Green in Dec
I take the class with my GF who will be the same rank as me
I uh, do webdesign and graphic design: http://www.animedge.net
I live in the D-FW Area of Texas (They say we live in the - in D-FW)
(D-FW is Dallas Wort Worth FYI)
Im 18 and attend College to be a CSE(Computer Science and Engenering)
and uh i guess thats it


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice to talk to you Moshi! I live in Peeltown, which is about 50 miles southeast of Dallas. Howdy neighbor!:asian:


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 13, 2004)

Uh Moshi-Moshi is a way of saying hello


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers (Sep 13, 2004)

So sorry!:drink2tha


----------

